# Swift recalls ?



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if its possible to check with Swift for any recalls that may be relevant to my MH ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jonesy_103 said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to check with Swift for any recalls that may be relevant to my MH ?


Do you mean on the vehicle side of things or the habitation?
If you mean the vehicle side of things then it is possible to do it on line on the X250.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Swift doing a recall :lol: :lol: :lol: They're perfect.

A supplier to Swift, ie TRuma,Dometic etc may, if they know the purchaser.

Fiat/Renault/Merc ....if they know the present owner. 

tony


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmmm, do I detect a note of sarcasm there ?

I suppose I mean both, I'll check on the base vehicle through Fiat, but Swift . . . .


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

When we purchased our used Swift I contacted Swift and asked for information on what, if anything, they'd done on it since the initial sale.
They sent copies of all the work docs which told me exactly what they'd done.
Very helpful.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

The Swift Supercare dealer system does allow access to technical bulletins but does not allow us to see recalls by chassis number, however provided the dealer adds owner and service history details we can see these records.

It may be worth considering contacting Swift customer services directly as they may have access to additional details the dealer backend does not provide.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## RobD (Feb 25, 2012)

We've just received a recall notice on our brand new Swift Bessacarr E462.
We purchased the motorhome 4 weeks ago and 2 weeks later received the letter from Swift explaining that the roof seals may be substandard.

Repair work is going to have to wait though because we are off on holiday shortly for 4 weeks and can not spare the time or hassle to sort it before we go. (80 mile round trip to the dealer)

Regards

Rob.


----------

